
Show HN: I will convert your website design to HTML/CSS for $25 - maos
Hi HN! Do you have website design you want to convert to HTML&#x2F;CSS? I&#x27;ll do it for you for $25&#x2F;page. Pure HTML&#x2F;CSS. No framework, preprocessor, or whatever.<p>I&#x27;m testing my idea, so I don&#x27;t have any website yet. But if you want to see the code I wrote, I built Uidea (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;uidea.co" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;uidea.co</a>). Have a look. It&#x27;s beautiful, fast, and usable. Built with Hugo.<p>PS: I can build your personal blog with Hugo too if you want.
======
provlem
Portfolio looks great, are you in any marketplace like upwork, fiverr, UserCV
?

------
eps
Show HN is not meant for promoting your services or soliciting work.

------
quickthrower2
Why so cheap? Ask for $200 at least.

